# 400 engine front brackets



## speedy5966 (Sep 26, 2013)

First off, hello everyone! First post here, but been wrenching for a LONG time. Anyway, here's the situation: 1970 GTO convertible, 400, PS, PB and AC. No smog stuff. PO of car stripped the entire front of the engine. pumps, brackets, water pump and housing, everything. I can figure out the crank and water pump pulleys, and I'm pretty sure everything is here, but I have no idea which bracket/spacer/bolt goes where for the rest of the stuff. If someone has a scan from a manual, or something else that can help, I'd VERY much appreciate it!
Thanks in advance!! :cheers


----------



## speedy5966 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Nevermind*

Got it figured out. When I first looked at that box of parts, it was pretty intimidating. Once I started, though, it went pretty quick.
Thanks anyway.....I guess


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad you got.it figured out so quickly. 
I'd suggest you get the Factory Service Manual for your specific year; it has all kinds of great detail you won't find anywhere else.


----------



## speedy5966 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Throttle return spring bracket*

OK, I got everything figured out except the bracket that the throttle return spring attaches to. It looks like it should go under the drivers side rear carb bolt. but it won't fit, because it interferes with the throttle cable mount bracket. Can anyone post a pic?
Thanks!!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Unless mine is different, the throttle return spring hooks to the bottom of the throttle cable bracket. I apologize for the lousy pictures. I have a very old camera and it is pretty dark in the garage today.


----------

